# ASD or LRFD



## itsmemario (Dec 9, 2008)

Does the SE exam give you a choice between ASD and LRFD for steel problems or do they just say "do this problem using ASD", "do this problem using LRFD"...do I need to know both?


----------



## kevo_55 (Dec 9, 2008)

For steel, you may do either ASD or LRFD for all NCEES exams.

I hope this helps!


----------



## itsmemario (Dec 10, 2008)

kevo_55 said:


> For steel, you may do either ASD or LRFD for all NCEES exams.
> I hope this helps!


Thanks kevo.


----------



## Jennifer (Dec 10, 2008)

they give answer options for both ASD and LRFD.


----------

